# What can i do with the male plant



## Bongo (Dec 18, 2006)

Could anyone tell me what can i do with the male ??
Can i get stoned if i smock the leaves from the male or doing tea or any thing or make some axixe ???

Sorry about my crapy english


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 18, 2006)

Bongo said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me what can i do with the male ??
> Can i get stoned if i smock the leaves from the male or doing tea or any thing or make some axixe ???
> 
> Sorry about my crapy english


 
Some tea or brownies I guess.  I have a kick *** recipe for brownies so let me know.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 18, 2006)

the males are pretty much only good for making new seed....if you have a grow on and you have a male in your room with the ladies you best get him outta there....he will seed the whole crop in a matter of 48 hours once those pollen sacks ripen (and they rippen and continue to grow EARLIER than ladies) 

a male plant in vegitation will even release pollen from his preflower sacks


----------



## Bongo (Dec 18, 2006)

Ldy thx for the reply.
And now 4 the Thumb there is ur Brownies


Ok, I normally use hash (that's the most available), but you could just substitute grass by grinding it up real fine (use a pepper grinder, and you can get rid of those stems too, but they have a harder taste).

_Rules:_
Warn your guests to wait one hour after the first brownie until they have a second one. The buzz from eating is different than smoking it, and even the heaviest smokers may have a hard time recognizing the effects at first. 

_Ingredients:_

200g butter (margarine won't work)
200g unsweetened chocolate
250g sugar
4 eggs
200g flour
splash vanilla extract
100g dark chocolate (regular candy type)

_Directions:_


over low heat, melt butter in saucepan.
once butter is just slightly bubbling, mix in ground up hash and stir for 5-10 minutes, taking the pan off the heat every now and then to keep the butter from steaming too much (the magic actually steams out too I think).
melt unsweetened chocolate into butter, stirring constantly.
when all chocolat is melted totally, splash a few drops of vanilla in. If you can hear the vanilla sink to the bottom and "sizzle", the the mix is hot enough. So, remove from heat. If it doesn't sizzle, then your low setting is low enough. I usually just turn off the heat, but leave the pan on the burner (for a ceramic stove).
stir in the sugar little by little (so it doesn't clump)
once all the sugar is mixed in, beat the eggs and mix them in.
add the flour (stir in first so it doesn't blow all around), and use an electric mixer on LOW (it's a waste to splash magic all over the kitchen) until the whole bit is smooth and there are no lumps or pockets of flour.
break dark chocolate into nickel size chunks, and stir in.
pour mix into shallow pan (2-3cm), and pop in medium heat oven for about 30-40min. NOTE: I never time the puppies, I just look at 'em and know. A toothpick will come out with just a little brown color when they are done


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Just kill it! Kill it! Kill it! After the first one dies, the rest are easy. Seriously though....Kill it!


----------

